# Recent Arrival - Avia Classic



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Quite pleased with this "used" bargain I picked up recently - Called a "Classic" & rightly so imho with its classic look - Its a big fecker too about 45mm to the crown - Nice display back & fitted with a chunky Hirsch Liberty strap which finishes it off nicely ... Paul


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Is the movement a 3602, or the 'enhanced' 3603?

Julian L


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

very nice that does it glow well at night?

bowie


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Julian Latham said:


> Is the movement a 3602, or the 'enhanced' 3603?
> 
> Julian L


Hi Julian - I'm pretty sure its the "Mechanical Poljot 3603 caliber handwinding movement"

I got a great deal on it which included an old Cornavin watch thrown in as well as the Hirsch ... Paul


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

bowie said:


> very nice that does it glow well at night?
> 
> bowie


Hi bowie (I have one of your knives somewhere) - It does lume but it isn't that bright tbh although my eyesight isn't great?

My O&W 3077 diver is very bright by comparison ... Paul


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

its the 3603 as it has the shock protection on the balance jewel - the 3602 doesn't


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AFAIK these were made by or for Juri Levenberg hence the stylised `JL` logo


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> AFAIK these were made by or for Juri Levenberg hence the stylised `JL` logo


cheers mach! that makes sense (i never noticed the JL tbh) - Juri does indeed sell these in his huge Â£bay shop - glad my seller replaced the strap as his are usually sh!te ... paul


----------

